# ALABAMA DUCK HUNTERS!!!     (locals)



## Bucks N Ducks (Dec 16, 2011)

Just don't understand. Went hunting in Al on Thursday and and here's what happened. Was waiting on a boat to pull out so I could back in to retrieve my boat, started talking to a local about duck hunting. We talked for about 10 or 15 minutes and was having a great conversation UNTIL, he seen my Georgia license plate. Needless to say, turned into a reel jerk. Have had several experiences like this and just wanted to know if it is just me or has anyone else had to deal with narrow minded locals. I think next time I will have a different approach.


----------



## kontekontos (Dec 16, 2011)

Well that just shows the ignorance of people....Duck hunting is getting to be a bunch of jerks in my opinion...Everybody tries to act so hardcore secretive about everything.....I talked to some guys the other day that had hunted a local refuge draw hunt(you have to be drawn to hunt the place) They acted secretive about there hunt there...Crazy man...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't to much worry about it. We hunted AL a few years ago and talked to a couple of locals who knew we were from GA and they were pretty nice folks.

If folks want to get their panties in a wad cause I come to AL to hunt ducks then so be it, I didn't go over there to make friends anyway.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 16, 2011)

This is why I can't get in to duck hunting - nobody will let me! :cow:

I've been lucky enough for my best friend's dad to teach me deer hunting as a teenager, and another guy has shown me the ropes with turkey hunting the last few years, but I'm nearly 30 and still can't find anyone who wants to teach new folks about duck hunting.


P.S. - This thread will be locked before bedtime.


----------



## Golden BB (Dec 16, 2011)

Another reason to not be sociable at a boat ramp.


----------



## kontekontos (Dec 16, 2011)

*a*

Well i try to be sociable at the ramp....I don't see any reason not to be sociable......For the most part where i hunt it is not like there are many secret spots to keep from everybody...heck it is usually so crowded you can tell who is where and who is doing the shooting....Might as well be nice to one another........But i guess if you have a problem being nice to others than it is probaly a wise thing not to be sociable...LOL


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Dec 16, 2011)

You sure he was from Alabama if he could read that license plate?


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 16, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> You sure he was from Alabama if he could read that license plate?


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 16, 2011)

Kinda how the FLA folks can get feelin' when they come up this way, dontcha think?


----------



## Jaker (Dec 17, 2011)

I can see both sides of it, I'm from alabama and grew up "local" to where you were more than likely hunting....... Its tough to live somewhere and see it overun by oosers. When you go to some boat ramps, it looks like arkansas with the number of oos tags. On the other hand it helps their economy, and if they were smart, they wouldn't complain. But.....just like anything else, you have your good ones and bad ones


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 17, 2011)

Jaker said:


> I can see both sides of it, I'm from alabama and grew up "local" to where you were more than likely hunting....... Its tough to live somewhere and see it overun by oosers. When you go to some boat ramps, it looks like arkansas with the number of oos tags. On the other hand it helps their economy, and if they were smart, they wouldn't complain. But.....just like anything else, you have your good ones and bad ones



What lake is local to you Martin? I know there are stripers but ducks?


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 17, 2011)

Golden BB said:


> Another reason to not be sociable at a boat ramp.



this.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 17, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> What lake is local to you Martin? I know there are stripers but ducks?



I said local to where I grew up, as in past tense


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaker said:


> I said local to where I grew up, as in past tense



Gotcha, I didnt think about that. 

Good luck on the rest of your season


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 18, 2011)

i am sure it was an alabama issue and not the fact that he may have just been a jerk. i mean , yall don't have jerks in jeo...goor....jawj.... aw heck that state over yonder ????  ( make sure you inject a stupid , slow drawl as you read my statement) 

and p.s. if you talk to me for more than 15 minutes at a boat ramp i may get grumpy too, but not because i am from alabama ......


----------



## t bird (Dec 18, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> i am sure it was an alabama issue and not the fact that he may have just been a jerk. i mean , yall don't have jerks in jeo...goor....jawj.... aw heck that state over yonder ????  ( make sure you inject a stupid , slow drawl as you read my statement)
> 
> and p.s. if you talk to me for more than 15 minutes at a boat ramp i may get grumpy too, but not because i am from alabama ......



Good stuff


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 18, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> i am sure it was an alabama issue and not the fact that he may have just been a jerk. i mean , yall don't have jerks in jeo...goor....jawj.... aw heck that state over yonder ????  ( make sure you inject a stupid , slow drawl as you read my statement)
> 
> and p.s. if you talk to me for more than 15 minutes at a boat ramp i may get grumpy too, but not because i am from alabama ......





Fifteen minutes???  In the morning if I am trying to get away from the boat ramp I am going to give the other person about fifteen seconds and then I am going back to what I was doing.   

I dont consider myself rude but if you want to chit chat its best saved for after the hunt when folks are not in such a hurry. 

Most ga boys want to talk at the alabama ramps so they can try and get the low down on where the birds are and thats why the op probably got the cold shoulder after he saw he was from ga.


----------



## kontekontos (Dec 18, 2011)

*hey now*



Gaducker said:


> Fifteen minutes???  In the morning if I am trying to get away from the boat ramp I am going to give the other person about fifteen seconds and then I am going back to what I was doing.
> 
> I doubt he meant they talked 15 min before the hunt...Cuz i am like you....Before the hunt i will say hi and then move on.....Not being rude,just got things to do......I don't mind talking after the hunt unless i just have to be at work or something,but other than that i don't mind talking...heck i have made some occasional hunting partners like that...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 18, 2011)

kontekontos said:


> I doubt he meant they talked 15 min before the hunt...Cuz i am like you....Before the hunt i will say hi and then move on.....Not being rude,just got things to do......I don't mind talking after the hunt unless i just have to be at work or something,but other than that i don't mind talking...heck i have made some occasional hunting partners like that...



i don't know for sure, i was just goin' by this part of the post .....  We talked for about 10 or 15 minutes and was having a great conversation

either way. other than 'mornin or hey bro your boat just sunk i ain't much on talkin' at a boat ramp.


----------



## RB8782 (Dec 18, 2011)

I probably hunt al more than ga, and the only bad thing I can say about al is they can't drive over there.  I also live there every three days though...


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a GA tag and put in on the AL side. I've got a license to hunt in both states. The only person that was ever rude in any way was last year when we were puttin in and we asked him where he was going. He mumbled something and I asked again. He ignored me. I told his partner when he walked down to get in the boat that I just wanted to know so I didn't go in on top of them. He laughed and said his partner thought it was top secret. I told him that I had fished down the river for 30 years. Not a creek or cove I don't know. Just don't want to waste time goin in where someone else is settin up. 

I try to be respectful. But there is always some jerk around that thinks he's the Duck Commander. But most like to talk about their hunt. May not be exactly truthful about where they hunted, but willin to share some stories.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got started duck hunting the last couple years. I am lucky to have an uncle that has been doing it 30+ years to help me out. I understand being a deer hunter my whole life that you dont want to advertise when you have a good honey hole. But the only way to keep this sport going is to help others who would like to learn. That doesnt mean you have to give up your holes. As far as im concerned in any hunting you teach people to scout. If you know how to scout then you dont need anybody. I will say that if its public land it aint yours so get over yourself. I'm lucky enough that I have several places to go that are private so I dont have to depend on public land. I will say that the duck hunters tend to be alittle over the top.


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 19, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> i just got started duck hunting the last couple years. I am lucky to have an uncle that has been doing it 30+ years to help me out. I understand being a deer hunter my whole life that you dont want to advertise when you have a good honey hole. But the only way to keep this sport going is to help others who would like to learn. That doesnt mean you have to give up your holes. As far as im concerned in any hunting you teach people to scout. If you know how to scout then you dont need anybody. I will say that if its public land it aint yours so get over yourself. I'm lucky enough that i have several places to go that are private so i dont have to depend on public land. I will say that the duck hunters tend to be alittle over the top.



amen brother!!!!!


----------



## Jaker (Dec 19, 2011)

gdaagent said:


> I have a GA tag and put in on the AL side. I've got a license to hunt in both states. The only person that was ever rude in any way was last year when we were puttin in and we asked him where he was going. He mumbled something and I asked again. He ignored me. I told his partner when he walked down to get in the boat that I just wanted to know so I didn't go in on top of them. He laughed and said his partner thought it was top secret. I told him that I had fished down the river for 30 years. Not a creek or cove I don't know. Just don't want to waste time goin in where someone else is settin up.
> 
> I try to be respectful. But there is always some jerk around that thinks he's the Duck Commander. But most like to talk about their hunt. May not be exactly truthful about where they hunted, but willin to share some stories.



no offence, but why on earth would you tell someone where your going? If its a fairly obvious spot thats one thing, but if I'm goin somewhere that i know has birds, then theres not a chance im gonna tell you. I also pick up my spent hulls, and hide my birds from view when I return to the ramp........ Maybe im just paranoid, but it works for me, and ensures that the "talkers" at the ramp don't have a clue where I was.


----------



## fishingga (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL, Don't duck hunt anymore and what you are posting is part reason.  
Jaker, I doubt the spent hulls will tell as much as the blast from your 10 gauge or the blind setup or the feathers on the water if you can shoot or the calling etc.  Its not like all yall are huntin in a private area.  Point is it is no secret where you are hunting if someone wants to learn the area.  Give me any area, a good topo and a day or two to scout and no spot is secret.  Relax, the outdoors are for everyone and your spots are no more secret than the guy who is willing to put in the effort you did to find it. 

May all your trips be limits if you want them to be.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 20, 2011)

People are territorial when it comes to hunting public land, and they should be. Common sense 101: It's human nature to look out for yourself and those around you vs. strangers. 

Example: If I was looking for a job and found out about a job opening that pays 6 figures to walk down the beach while drinking a beer, do you think it would be smart to tell someone else (who is looking for work) about it? 

Duh!


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 20, 2011)

Jaker said:


> no offence, but why on earth would you tell someone where your going? If its a fairly obvious spot thats one thing, but if I'm goin somewhere that i know has birds, then theres not a chance im gonna tell you. I also pick up my spent hulls, and hide my birds from view when I return to the ramp........ Maybe im just paranoid, but it works for me, and ensures that the "talkers" at the ramp don't have a clue where I was.



If I go in behind you, not knowing you are there, then have to leave and look for another spot, I just found your spot. Doesn't matter. Once the guns start blasting, you are definitely shooting at something. If I was that type of hunter, I would be there fifteen minutes earlier the next time and you would be lookin for another spot.

I would rather be the one doing the right thing and not wasting time goin in a spot that someone is already in.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2011)

gdaagent said:


> If I go in behind you, not knowing you are there, then have to leave and look for another spot, I just found your spot. Doesn't matter. Once the guns start blasting, you are definitely shooting at something. If I was that type of hunter, I would be there fifteen minutes earlier the next time and you would be lookin for another spot.
> 
> I would rather be the one doing the right thing and not wasting time goin in a spot that someone is already in.


This!


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 20, 2011)

GASeminole said:


> People are territorial when it comes to hunting public land, and they should be. Common sense 101: It's human nature to look out for yourself and those around you vs. strangers.
> 
> Example: If I was looking for a job and found out about a job opening that pays 6 figures to walk down the beach while drinking a beer, do you think it would be smart to tell someone else (who is looking for work) about it?
> 
> Duh!



And I agree. I got the job I've got now by not telling my co workers about it 18 years ago, when it was posted.

When we came back to the ramp on Saturday, one guy asked if we were the ones in the back of a creek. We said it wasn't us. Didn't matter. If he had any sense at all, he could figure out that we were the only ones shooting, and the ones with ducks in the boat. Just wasn't going to offer up the info.

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out. If you talk to people long enough, they will tell on themselves with lies. 

We scouted out a spot that we had heard lots of shots in the past. No one was there that day. Found spent shells and feathers. Hello! Found a spot that someone has been killin ducks in. 

But I agree with Jaker also. If you pick up the spent shells and hide your birds, then you are making an effort to keep your spot a secret. It is, what it is.


----------



## IKWAK (Dec 21, 2011)

I am from alabama and when I go back to hunt I get the cold shoulder sometimes also. Even from people who I use to know and talk to on occasion when I lived there. I think the problem is they feel like their hunting spots are going to be taken and all of us oosers are going to take their ducks..... and maybe their women. Some of them are afraid to work for their ducks or have to get up extra early.


----------



## gdaagent (Dec 21, 2011)

I wonder if the people from West Mississippi, Arkansas, Louisiana, etc... treat out of towners the same way.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 21, 2011)

gdaagent said:


> I wonder if the people from West Mississippi, Arkansas, Louisiana, etc... treat out of towners the same way.



I had a guy on public land in Arkansas see my tag and told me that I needed to go back to Georgia and that I came a long way for nothing once. He said he was tired of seeing all the out of staters hunting the place he had been hunting for thirty years. After I politley told him that I hope his boat gets wrapped around a Tupelo, my partner and I killed a limit by 9am. Some locals just dont like out of staters.


----------

